# 67 GTO Rear Bumper Brace...Curved or Straight?



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Is anybody at a point in their build where they could check if the bumper brace is supposed to be straight or have a curve. I know my car has been in a rear end accident as the bumper looked to have some past repairs and did not fit well. It just looks like it should be straight.

I could also use the frame width dimension from outside to outside at the very back. Mine measures 42-1/4".




























Thanks in advance!


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just measured mine 42 3/4 could be a bit less hard to get real accurate on where the car is sitting


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for checking Goat671 !!! I spent about a 1/2 hour digging through the Assy, Body, & Service manuals and finally found that the 67's rear frame width should be 42.58"...so, I'd say your car is really close. Mine, However??? Can anybody tell if the bumper brace is straight or curved? I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but before I get the porta-power out...

Here are the measurements I have...


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Sick467 - 

The Frames Rails should approximately 42 9/16" inches. 

You are measuring approximately 3/8" less (narrower) than this overall width.

As the Frames are mass produced in Welding Fixtures there is a certain amount of tolerance in the process.

But this could be enough to throw things off for you. 

Just as a comparison - the below image is a Reproduction 1964-67 Rear Frame Member - it is symmetrical.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks like I get to try my hand at frame straightening on this one! The body should be off the frame this spring...we'll see how it measures up. Thanks folks!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I little progress report. I was about to lift the body off the frame and decided to try and use the total weight of the body while on the frame to straighten the bumper brace out and widen the frame to original spec. I simply used a floor jack and a block of wood I had laying around...










I made several lifts to sneak up on "straight" and had to go beyond straight so that when it relaxed it would flex back to straight. The frame width ended up being 42-9/16", just shy of the 42-5/8" from "the book". I'm calling it good and will cross check the frame once the body is free of it. Note: the body is bare with just the trunk deck on it and the doors, so the weight needed was the body and the rear suspension. The rear tires were starting to come off the ground as I pushed it past "straight". I'm glad I did it now, without the body I would not have had enough weight. I guess I could have got my wife to help for some added weight in the absence of the shell...lol!



















It's time to hope that it pushed back in good fashion all over and the new bumper can be bolted up with ease. I've got a good feeling about it!

Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> I little progress report. I was about to lift the body off the frame and decided to try and use the total weight of the body while on the frame to straighten the bumper brace out and widen the frame to original spec. I simply used a floor jack and a block of wood I had laying around...
> 
> View attachment 152257
> 
> ...


Good job on the straightening, brave man on the wife comment!


----------

